
Despite Recession, More Than 50% of Marketers Increase Spending on Social Media - jwilliams
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/despite_recession_more_than_50_of_marketers_increase_spending_on_social_media.php
======
run4yourlives
Devil is in the details. Figure 2, last option on the chart - Display ads -
indicates a massive _decrease_.

So in other words, marketers are increasing the time they spend doing "free"
things. Being as that's exactly what you would expect them to do when budgets
get tight, I'm not sure how this is even news.

